# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Θέμα στην διατροφή του κοκατίλ μου

## Oldjohn

καλησπέρα παιδιά έχω ένα θέμα με το κοκατιλακι μου δεν τρώει τίποτα παρά μόνο τα ηλιοσπορα αντε και κανα σποράκι και το κεχρί, οτι και να του εχω βάλει μεσα στο σπιτάκι του δεν το δοκιμάζει τι μπορώ να κάνω;
αααα έτρωγε και τοις μπάρες αλλά τα φρούτα ούτε που τα ακουμπάει οπως και την αυγοτροφη (σε οποιαδήποτε μορφή) και επισης και το κόκαλο σουπιάς δεν το πολυ χρησιμοποιεί

----------


## Esmi

Τα σποράκια από την τροφή του δεν τα τρώει όλα;; Γενικά πως είναι η διάθεσή του; Είναι ευδιάθετο;

----------


## Georgia 1912

Μην ανησυχείς και ο δικός μου έτσι έκανε αλλά τώρα τα τρώει σαν τρελός. Εάν είναι καλά στη συμπεριφορά του δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς για τίποτα,  απλά  άφησε τον νηστικό για μια μέρα και την επόμενη βάλε στο μπολάκι του κάποιο φρούτο ή αυγό ότι θέλεις και δεις πως θα το φάει. 

Είναι όπως στα παιδιά

----------


## Efthimis98

> Μην ανησυχείς και ο δικός μου έτσι έκανε αλλά τώρα τα τρώει σαν τρελός. Εάν είναι καλά στη συμπεριφορά του δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς για τίποτα,  απλά  άφησε τον νηστικό για μια μέρα και την επόμενη βάλε στο μπολάκι του κάποιο φρούτο ή αυγό ότι θέλεις και δεις πως θα το φάει. 
> 
> Είναι όπως στα παιδιά


Δε νομίζω πως εσύ αφήνεις τα παιδιά σου νηστικά μία μέρα για να δοκιμάσουν κάτι καινούργιο που δεν τους αρέσει! Να προσέχουμε πριν δημοσιεύουμε κάτι, είναι σε δημόσια συζήτηση και πολύ εύκολα μπορεί κάποιος να το εφαρμόσει και να ριψοκινδυνέψει τη ζωή του κατοικίδιου του! Υπάρχουν πολύ πιο ανώδυνοι και αποτελεσματικοί τρόποι για να τραφεί με τα επιθυμητά τρόφιμα. 
Αρχικά, θα πρέπει να δίνεις την προτεινόμενη ημερήσια δοσολογία σε τροφή. Έτσι θα αναγκάζεται να τρώει όλους τους σπόρους και να μην ξεχωρίζει τους ηλιόσπορους από τα υπόλοιπα. Τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά θα πρέπει να δίνονται καθημερινά. Έτσι ο παπαγάλος θα αρχίσει να έρχεται σε επαφή μαζί τους και να τα επεξεργάζεται. Μπορείς να τρως και εσύ μπροστά του, ή να προσποιείσαι, ώστε να ζηλέψει. Οι παπαγάλοι, όταν έρχονται σε επαφή με νέες τροφές, δεν τρώνε όλοι, αλλά μόνο ο αρχηγός. Αν επιζήσει τότε τρώνε και οι υπόλοιποι. Το ρόλο αυτό θα τον αναλάβεις εσύ. Να βγάζεις και φωνές ικανοποίησης ( Μμμ κ.α. ) καθώς τα τρως, για να τον ιντριγκάρεις περισσότερο.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Οι σποροι φταινε δεν φταει το παπαγαλακι, εαν τα σπορια ειναι μουχλιασμενοι η με ασχημη μυρωδια η εχουν χαλασει το πουλι θα προτιμησει αυτους με την ωραιοτερη γευση.
Παρε ενα αλλο μειγμα καλο και δοκιμασε το, φροντισε να μην ειναι χυμα γτ αυτα χαλανε λογω του οτι ειναι στον ηλιο και εκτεθειμενα στον αερα

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν και κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί να συμβαίνει Αριστείδη, εγώ πιστεύω πως απλά ο παπαγάλος τρεφόταν μόνο με ηλιόσπορους και απλά συνεχίζει να τρέφεται με αυτά. Πότε τον αγόρασες; Από που; ( όχι ονόματα, απλά πετσοπ, φίλο, εκτροφέα )
Καλού κακού, προμηθεύσου μία νέα, κατάλληλη τροφή:

*Μίγματα Σπόρων για παπαγάλους.*

----------


## Oldjohn

> Τα σποράκια από την τροφή του δεν τα τρώει όλα;; Γενικά πως είναι η διάθεσή του; Είναι ευδιάθετο;


τρωει μονο τα ηλιοσπορα και μερικα σπορακια αλλα τα φρουτα που εχει η τροφη μεσα δεν τα τρωει. 
ειναι πολυ χαρουμενος γενικα τραγουδαει ολη την ημερα καλλωπιζεται αραζει να τον ταισω ανεβαινει στο χερι μου μονο που δεν με αφηνει να το χαιδεψω πλεων παλια με αφηνε,

----------


## Oldjohn

> Μην ανησυχείς και ο δικός μου έτσι έκανε αλλά τώρα τα τρώει σαν τρελός. Εάν είναι καλά στη συμπεριφορά του δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς για τίποτα,  απλά  άφησε τον νηστικό για μια μέρα και την επόμενη βάλε στο μπολάκι του κάποιο φρούτο ή αυγό ότι θέλεις και δεις πως θα το φάει. 
> 
> Είναι όπως στα παιδιά


θα το κανω το πρωι που ξυπναει θα του βαλω αυγο η φρουτα για να δουμε μακαρι να ξεκινησει να τρωει

----------


## Efthimis98

Τι φρούτα έχει; Τι μάρκα είναι; Είναι σίγουρα τροφή για κοκατίλ;

----------


## Oldjohn

> Δε νομίζω πως εσύ αφήνεις τα παιδιά σου νηστικά μία μέρα για να δοκιμάσουν κάτι καινούργιο που δεν τους αρέσει! Να προσέχουμε πριν δημοσιεύουμε κάτι, είναι σε δημόσια συζήτηση και πολύ εύκολα μπορεί κάποιος να το εφαρμόσει και να ριψοκινδυνέψει τη ζωή του κατοικίδιου του! Υπάρχουν πολύ πιο ανώδυνοι και αποτελεσματικοί τρόποι για να τραφεί με τα επιθυμητά τρόφιμα. 
> Αρχικά, θα πρέπει να δίνεις την προτεινόμενη ημερήσια δοσολογία σε τροφή. Έτσι θα αναγκάζεται να τρώει όλους τους σπόρους και να μην ξεχωρίζει τους ηλιόσπορους από τα υπόλοιπα. Τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά θα πρέπει να δίνονται καθημερινά. Έτσι ο παπαγάλος θα αρχίσει να έρχεται σε επαφή μαζί τους και να τα επεξεργάζεται. Μπορείς να τρως και εσύ μπροστά του, ή να προσποιείσαι, ώστε να ζηλέψει. Οι παπαγάλοι, όταν έρχονται σε επαφή με νέες τροφές, δεν τρώνε όλοι, αλλά μόνο ο αρχηγός. Αν επιζήσει τότε τρώνε και οι υπόλοιποι. Το ρόλο αυτό θα τον αναλάβεις εσύ. Να βγάζεις και φωνές ικανοποίησης ( Μμμ κ.α. ) καθώς τα τρως, για να τον ιντριγκάρεις περισσότερο.


το πρωι αντι να του βαλω τροφη θα παω και θα φαω μπροστα του φρουτα και θα τον εχω διπλα μου οποτε αυτος θα ειναι πεινασμενος απο το βραδυ ισως ερθει και τσιμπησει για να δουμε

----------


## Oldjohn

> Τι φρούτα έχει; Τι μάρκα είναι; Είναι σίγουρα τροφή για κοκατίλ;


ναι ειναι συγουρα τροφη για κοκατιλ αλλα την εχω κανει μίξη εχω μια prestige και μια αλλη με φρουτα διαφορα  αλλα δεν θυμαμαι πως λεγετε




> Οι σποροι φταινε δεν φταει το παπαγαλακι, εαν τα σπορια ειναι μουχλιασμενοι η με ασχημη μυρωδια η εχουν χαλασει το πουλι θα προτιμησει αυτους με την ωραιοτερη γευση.
> Παρε ενα αλλο μειγμα καλο και δοκιμασε το, φροντισε να μην ειναι χυμα γτ αυτα χαλανε λογω του οτι ειναι στον ηλιο και εκτεθειμενα στον αερα


δεν νομιζω να ειναι οι σποροι γιατι οταν αγοραζω την συσκευασια μετα βαζω την τροφη σε ενα  πλαστικό που σφραγίζει την τροφη την αλλζω καθε μερα το πρωι




> Αν και κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί να συμβαίνει Αριστείδη, εγώ πιστεύω πως απλά ο παπαγάλος τρεφόταν μόνο με ηλιόσπορους και απλά συνεχίζει να τρέφεται με αυτά. Πότε τον αγόρασες; Από που; ( όχι ονόματα, απλά πετσοπ, φίλο, εκτροφέα )
> Καλού κακού, προμηθεύσου μία νέα, κατάλληλη τροφή:
> 
> *Μίγματα Σπόρων για παπαγάλους.
> *


νομιζω   *Manitoba * ειναι η αλλη τροφη που το δινω με τα φρουτα

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αυτα τα φορουτα που λες ειναι κατι πολυχρωμα μπισκοτακια 
Η καλυτερη τροφη για εμενα ειναι η versele laga 

Κυριε Ευθημη το λεω αυτο επειδη στο μπατζι μου ειχα παρει μια χυμα και δεν ηταν καλη και δεν ετρωγε,αμεσως πηγα πηρα μια συσκεβασμενη και ετρωγε κανονικα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Αρχικά μη με αποκαλείς κύριε... με γεράζεις πριν την ώρα μου. Είμαι 2 χρόνια μεγαλύτερος σου απλά!  :: 
Λογικό να μην την φάει. Το πιο πιθανό είναι η συγκεκριμένη χύμα τροφή να ήταν χαλασμένη - κακοσυντηρημένη και να μην την έτρωγε, κάτι σύνηθες στις χύμα τροφές. Η συσκευασμένη είναι πολλές φορές καλύτερη!!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Δηλαδη ειστε 16 χρονων 
Παντως ναι κατι τετοιο ηταν.Τα πετ σοπ δεν νοιαζονται

----------


## Efthimis98

*Λίγο off topic!!!*  :Sign0006: 

Είμαι 18, μπερδεύτηκα με την ηλικία σου!!!  ::

----------


## Αριστειδης

Το ιδιο ειναι Ευθημη  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  Ειμαστε λιγο off οποτε τελος

----------


## Oldjohn

παιδιά το θέμα ειναι οτι εγω του αγοράζω οτι καλύτερο δεν παίρνω χύμα τροφή.. αλλά αυτό που παρατηρώ ειναι οτι τρώει μονο τα ηλιοσπορα και μερικά σποράκια τίποτε αλλο ... οτι και να του βαλω δεν το τρώει επι 10 μερες να του βάλω διάφορα φρούτα- αυγά - λαχανικά πάλι δεν θα τα αγγίξει το έχω κάνει κάθε μέρα του έβαζα διάφορα φαγητά, ακόμα το κάνω αλλά δεν τρώει τιποτα παρά μόνο ηλιοσπορα και μερικά σποράκια, αυτο που μπορώ να πω οτι το πελεκάει ειναι το κεχρί αλλα αυτο του το δίνω μονο στην εκπαίδευση... γιατι δεν τρώει τι να κάνω; πριν κανα 2 μερες δεν του έβαλα σποριά το πρωί και του έβαλα μονο φρούτα και αυγό αλλα δεν τα ακούμπησε εψαχνε συνεχεια να βρει τα σποράκια  τελικα του εβαλα το μεσημέρι και τα πελέκισε....

----------


## Efthimis98

Ξανά διάβασε τι είπα. Τι άλλαξες στην καθημερινότητα του; Δοκίμασες να τον δελεάσεις να φάει τα φρούτα και τα χορταρικά-λαχανικά, με το να τρως και εσύ δίπλα του ή να του τα κρεμάς σαν παιχνίδια; Θέλει κόπο εφόσον δεν έμαθε από μικρό να τα τρώει. Του βάζεις καθημερινά την απαιτούμενη τροφή σε σχέση με το βάρος του; Πόσα γραμμάρια ζυγίζει; Είδες αν έχει λίπος; Απάντησε μου σε όλες τις ερωτήσεις αν θες να μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε!

----------


## Oldjohn

> Αρχικά μη με αποκαλείς κύριε... με γεράζεις πριν την ώρα μου. Είμαι 2 χρόνια μεγαλύτερος σου απλά! 
> Λογικό να μην την φάει. Το πιο πιθανό είναι η συγκεκριμένη χύμα τροφή να ήταν χαλασμένη - κακοσυντηρημένη και να μην την έτρωγε, κάτι σύνηθες στις χύμα τροφές. Η συσκευασμένη είναι πολλές φορές καλύτερη!!


δεν παίρνω χύμα τροφή δεν εχω πάρει ποτε γιατί ξέρω οτι μπορεί να είναι σάπια να έχει ψειρες και διάφορα και σίγουρα δεν θα ειναι καλής διαλογής αυτές παίρνω *Versele Laga Prestige Premium Australian Parakeet (Μειγμα Για Παπαγαλους Κοκατιλ) 1kg*και μια manitoba me διάφορα χρωματιστά μπισκοτάκια φρούτων

----------


## Oldjohn

το δοκιμασα να φαω και να με βλεπει και του εβαλα ουτε καν τα ακούμπησε, αυτο που αλαξε στην καθημερινότητα του ειναι οτι τον εχω μεσα στο σπίτι και δεν τον βγάζω καθόλου μπαλκόνι γιατι είχαμε πιάσει παράσιτα . σε παιχνιδια δεν του εχω βαλει τροφη θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σου πω .. ειναι 4 μηνών και 4αρων ημερών   δεν μπωρω να υπολογισω το βαρος του αλλα λίπος δεν φαίνεται να εχει κάπου  
βαζω μια φοτο να το δεις και εσυ καλητερα μήπως υπολογίσεις πανω κατω 
http://prntscr.com/bdtbue

http://prntscr.com/bdtdbz

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι πανέμορφο. Υπάρχουν πολλές ελλείψεις όμως. Πώς και το έχεις έξω, στο μπαλκόνι δεν είσαι; Δε σου φεύγει;


Το κλουβί αυτό δεν ενδείκνυται. Πρέπει να το αντικαταστήσεις σύντομα. Προτίμησε μία 90άρα ζευγαρώστρα, είναι αρκετά φθηνές και εύχρηστες.Μην δίνεις τροφές με πολύχρωμα μπισκοτάκια, μόνο κακό προκαλούν. Δίνε μόνο τη versele, αν δεν έχει, ή αλλιώς προτίμησε άλλη μάρκα.Συνέχισε να προσπαθείς με τα φρούτα-λαχανικά και δίνει χορταρικά. Διάφορα ανά κάποιες μέρες ώστε να βρεις αυτά που του αρέσουν. Είναι μικρής ηλικίας, είναι θέμα χρόνου να μάθει. Δοκίμασε να του δείξεις βίντεο με άλλα κοκατίλ να τρώνε τις τροφές αυτές, έτσι έμαθε το ζεμπράκι μου να κάνει μπάνιο.* Tip:* να τρως και εσύ μαζί του για να το δελεάσεις.Αν έχεις ηλεκτρονική ζυγαριά ( για τη κουζίνα ) βάλε το πάνω και ζύγισέ το, για να του βάζεις όση τροφή πρέπει και όχι άφθονη, τρώγοντας μόνο τους ηλιόσπορους.Διάβασε αυτό το άρθρο πολύ καλά: Cockatiel - Nymphicus HollandicusΔες ποιες τροφές μπορείς να δίνεις: Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι

----------


## Oldjohn

> Είναι πανέμορφο. Υπάρχουν πολλές ελλείψεις όμως. Πώς και το έχεις έξω, στο μπαλκόνι δεν είσαι; Δε σου φεύγει;
> 
> 
> Το κλουβί αυτό δεν ενδείκνυται. Πρέπει να το αντικαταστήσεις σύντομα. Προτίμησε μία 90άρα ζευγαρώστρα, είναι αρκετά φθηνές και εύχρηστες.Μην δίνεις τροφές με πολύχρωμα μπισκοτάκια, μόνο κακό προκαλούν. Δίνε μόνο τη versele, αν δεν έχει, ή αλλιώς προτίμησε άλλη μάρκα.Συνέχισε να προσπαθείς με τα φρούτα-λαχανικά και δίνει χορταρικά. Διάφορα ανά κάποιες μέρες ώστε να βρεις αυτά που του αρέσουν. Είναι μικρής ηλικίας, είναι θέμα χρόνου να μάθει. Δοκίμασε να του δείξεις βίντεο με άλλα κοκατίλ να τρώνε τις τροφές αυτές, έτσι έμαθε το ζεμπράκι μου να κάνει μπάνιο.* Tip:* να τρως και εσύ μαζί του για να το δελεάσεις.Αν έχεις ηλεκτρονική ζυγαριά ( για τη κουζίνα ) βάλε το πάνω και ζύγισέ το, για να του βάζεις όση τροφή πρέπει και όχι άφθονη, τρώγοντας μόνο τους ηλιόσπορους.Διάβασε αυτό το άρθρο πολύ καλά: Cockatiel - Nymphicus HollandicusΔες ποιες τροφές μπορείς να δίνεις: Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι


ειχε μερικά κομμενα φτερά και δεν εφευγε πλέων μπορει να πετάξει κανονικά μου έφυγε 2 φορές αλλά ξανά γύρισε κατευθείαν, είναι μαθημένος στο χέρι  το κλουβι που βλέπεις στην φώτο δεν είναι του cocatile 
αυτο ειναι το δικο του 




οκ θα παω να αγορασω μια αλλη τροφη ,,, διλαδει αν του διχνω video μπορει να μαθει; οκ θα το προσπαθισω και αυτο δεν εχω να χασω κατι. τωρα αυτο με την ζυγαρια δεν εχω δυστυχώς αλλα το υπολογίζω 100 γρ

για να δουμε ευχαριστω πολυ κιόλας φιλε  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλό είναι να μην το αφήνεις ελεύθερο. Είναι θέμα χρόνου να χαθεί ή ακόμη και να τραυματιστεί. Αν θες να το βγάζεις έξω, χρησιμοποίησε χάρνες, αν το δεχτεί. Αλλά αυτό έρχεται σε δεύτερη μοίρα, αυτό που προέχει είναι να μάθει να τρώει σωστά. Δείξε του βιντεάκια. Μπορεί να μιμηθεί τους ομοίους του!  :winky: 
Δε ξέρω τι επάγγελμα κάνεις, αλλά πως ακριβώς υπολογίζεις τα γραμμάρια με το χέρι;
Το έχεις από μικρό; Του άλλαξες τροφή από αυτή που έδινε ο εκτροφέας;

Πλέον, θα του βάζεις συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα. Έτσι θα αναγκαστεί να φάει και τους υπόλοιπους σπόρους. Βάλε τρεις με τέσσερις κουταλιές της σούπας τροφή μία μέρα, και δες πως τρώει. Αν δεις να περισσεύουν τότε μείωσε την ποσότητα. Όταν τελειώσουν οι ηλιόσποροι θα αναγκαστεί να φάει και άλλα σπόρια. Καλό είναι να δοκιμάσεις και κάποια άλλη τροφή.

----------


## Oldjohn

> Καλό είναι να μην το αφήνεις ελεύθερο. Είναι θέμα χρόνου να χαθεί ή ακόμη και να τραυματιστεί. Αν θες να το βγάζεις έξω, χρησιμοποίησε χάρνες, αν το δεχτεί. Αλλά αυτό έρχεται σε δεύτερη μοίρα, αυτό που προέχει είναι να μάθει να τρώει σωστά. Δείξε του βιντεάκια. Μπορεί να μιμηθεί τους ομοίους του! 
> Δε ξέρω τι επάγγελμα κάνεις, αλλά πως ακριβώς υπολογίζεις τα γραμμάρια με το χέρι;
> Το έχεις από μικρό; Του άλλαξες τροφή από αυτή που έδινε ο εκτροφέας;
> 
> Πλέον, θα του βάζεις συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα. Έτσι θα αναγκαστεί να φάει και τους υπόλοιπους σπόρους. Βάλε τρεις με τέσσερις κουταλιές της σούπας τροφή μία μέρα, και δες πως τρώει. Αν δεις να περισσεύουν τότε μείωσε την ποσότητα. Όταν τελειώσουν οι ηλιόσποροι θα αναγκαστεί να φάει και άλλα σπόρια. Καλό είναι να δοκιμάσεις και κάποια άλλη τροφή.


το εχω απο παρα πολυ μικρο απο οταν ειχε απογαλατιστει τα γραμμαρια πανω κατω το υπολογισα δεν ειμαι και συγουρος παντος αυτο με την τροφή θα το ξεκινήσω απο σήμερα κιόλας και βλέπουμε θα παω να παρω μια αλλη τροφη

----------


## Oldjohn

ξανά επαναφέρω το θέμα το κοκατιλακι μου είναι πλέων 8 μηνών  τρώει κανονικά ολα τα σποράκια του και οτι αλλο εχει μεσα η τροφή(πλέων του βάζω συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα φαγητού και κάποιες φόρες αφήνει λίγο φαγητό μέσα και κάποιες άλλες  καθόλου)   , αλλά φρούτα ούτε μια μπουκίτσα    τι να κάνω κανονικά δεν πρέπει να τρώνε και φρουτακια; ααα ούτε αυγοτροφη δεν τρώει ούτε εμπορείου ούτε σπιτική  δοκίμασα πολλές αλλά τπτ, τι να κάνω μήπως να του αγοράσω συμπληρώματα απο το φαρμακείο και να τα ρίχνω στο νερό; τι επιλογές έχω;, η συμπεριφορά του είναι άψογη τραγουδάει όλη μέρα ,πετάει στο σπίτι ,παίζει με διάφορα παιχνίδια ,καθαρίζετε , ερχετε να κάτσει διπλά  μου,εχει καθαρά φτερά, κάνει σωστές κουτσουλιές, αλλά φρούτα αυγοτροφη και μπάνιο πότε,, για το μπάνιο του έχω βάλει μπανιέρα μέσα στο κλουβι εδώ και πολύ καιρό δεν την φοβάται γιατί πάει προς εκεί αλλά δεν μπαίνει πότε μέσα (τον κάνω αναγκαστικά μια φορά την εβδομάδα με ψεκαστήρα μου κρατάει μούτρα για λίγο αλλά μετά είμαστε οκ.

----------


## jk21

Χορταρικα ή λαχανικα;

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαίρομαι που δεν είναι πλέον επιλεκτικός! Μπράβο Πάνο!  :Happy: 

Το μπανάκι μπορείς να το κάνεις με ψεκαστήρα από απόσταση βέβαια.

 Όσον αφορά τη διατροφή, δεν πειράζει αν δεν τρώει φρούτα, προτίμησε να δίνεις λαχανικά και χορταρικά στα οποία αρέσκονται περισσότερο. Από φρούτα προτίμησε βέβαια το ρόδι, το μήλο κ.α. τέτοια. Να δίνεις σπάνια και αν τρώει. Τώρα είναι η εποχή που βγαίνουν και τα κάστανα, να δίνεις. Για αυγοτροφή αν δεν τρώει ίσως να μην του αρέσει; Δοκίμασε κάποια διαφορετική σπιτική και προσπάθησε να παίξεις με την υφή της. Να είναι σαν πατέ, νομίζω πως θα του αρέσει πολύ. Όχι δεν χρειάζεται να δίνεις σκευάσματα, τουλάχιστον στην περίοδο συντήρησης.

----------


## Oldjohn

> Χορταρικα ή λαχανικα;


και τα 2ο  :sad:  δυστυχώς

----------


## Cristina

Πανό, μην σκας. Ούτε τα δικά μου τρώνε αυγοτροφη, ούτε αυγό βραστό. Τους έχω βάλει με την ελπίδα πως κάποτε θα το δοκιμάσουν και ακόμα να την ακουμπάνε. Και τα φρούτα δεν τα πολύ θέλουν. Λαχανικά πιο πολύ τρώνε οπ όλα τα άλλα. Είναι μικρό το δικό σου, βάλε εσύ που και που, μπορεί να δοκιμάσει. Είναι " ζηλιαρικα" πουλιά, ολο σε κοιτάζουν όταν τρως  :Happy: 
Υπάρχουν και κάτι πελλετ που βάζω αντί για φρούτα. Τα τσακίζουν πάντως.

----------


## Oldjohn

> Χαίρομαι που δεν είναι πλέον επιλεκτικός! Μπράβο Πάνο! 
> 
> Το μπανάκι μπορείς να το κάνεις με ψεκαστήρα από απόσταση βέβαια.
> 
>  Όσον αφορά τη διατροφή, δεν πειράζει αν δεν τρώει φρούτα, προτίμησε να δίνεις λαχανικά και χορταρικά στα οποία αρέσκονται περισσότερο. Από φρούτα προτίμησε βέβαια το ρόδι, το μήλο κ.α. τέτοια. Να δίνεις σπάνια και αν τρώει. Τώρα είναι η εποχή που βγαίνουν και τα κάστανα, να δίνεις. Για αυγοτροφή αν δεν τρώει ίσως να μην του αρέσει; Δοκίμασε κάποια διαφορετική σπιτική και προσπάθησε να παίξεις με την υφή της. Να είναι σαν πατέ, νομίζω πως θα του αρέσει πολύ. Όχι δεν χρειάζεται να δίνεις σκευάσματα, τουλάχιστον στην περίοδο συντήρησης.


του δίνω οτι φρούτο ειναι εποχής και εκτος εποχής, και γενικά του έβαλα και αποξηραμένα φρούτα βας και αλλα τπτ  οσο για τοις αυγοτροφες του εχω φτιάξει διάφορες απο youtube και απο εδώ, τον άφησα και μια μερα χωρίς φαγητό  για να φαει αυγοτροφη αλλα τπτ δεν πρόκειται  να τον ξανά αφήσω χωρίς φαγητό για να δοκιμάσει κατι αλλο αν δεν θέλει πρεπει να βρεθει αλλη λύση

----------


## Oldjohn

> Πανό, μην σκας. Ούτε τα δικά μου τρώνε αυγοτροφη, ούτε αυγό βραστό. Τους έχω βάλει με την ελπίδα πως κάποτε θα το δοκιμάσουν και ακόμα να την ακουμπάνε. Και τα φρούτα δεν τα πολύ θέλουν. Λαχανικά πιο πολύ τρώνε οπ όλα τα άλλα. Είναι μικρό το δικό σου, βάλε εσύ που και που, μπορεί να δοκιμάσει. Είναι " ζηλιαρικα" πουλιά, ολο σε κοιτάζουν όταν τρως 
> Υπάρχουν και κάτι πελλετ που βάζω αντί για φρούτα. Τα τσακίζουν πάντως.


του το κανω και αυτο και το αποτελεσμα ειναι να βγει ξανα το μπολάκι χωρις να το ακουμπήσει καν αυτο το πελετ τι ακριβώς ειναι μπορεις να μου στείλεις ενα λινκ;

με αυτο το πελλετ που τους βαζεις εσυ;
l
ας πουμε αυτο εδω ειναι καλο;

----------


## jk21

Πανο δοκιμασε και αυτη που θα σου πω τωρα 

100 γρ τριμμενη φρυγανια (εχει ετοιμη παμφθηνη γνωστο μαρκετ ξενης ιδιοκτησιας με καλη υφη ) 
1 βραστο αυγο για 15 λεπτα 
1 κουταλι τριμμενους αποφλοιωμενους ηλιοσπορους (οχι τελειως σκονη ,να ειναι διακριτα τα κομματακια )
1 κουταλι του γλυκου τριμμενο κατεψυγμενο αρακα (τον τριβεις παγωμενο στο μουλτι )

Ριξε στο μουλτι τη φρυγανια και τον κροκον του αυγου και να τα κανεις μια μαζα με διακοπτομενες ενεργοποιησεις .Ριξε μετα σιγα σιγα το ασπραδι αλλα να βαλεις οσο παιρνει χωρις να λασπωσει  .Ριξε μετα τον ηλιοσπορον αφου τον εχεις τριψει λιγο πρωτα μονο του και ανακατατεψε καλα με ενα κουταλι και τελος ριξε καιανακατεψε με το κουταλι τον αρακα 

Δωσε να δοκιμασει και αν δεν ειναι ορατος ο χοντροτριμμενος  , ριξε ενα δυο σπορια ηλιοσπορο καθαρισμενο πανω στην αυγοτροφη


* οι κανονες περι εμπορικων συνδεσμων που εχεις αποδεχθει κατα την εγγραφη νομιζω ειναι σαφεις .... ειδικα οταν ο συνδεσμος ειναι και eshop για πουλια  ....

----------


## Cristina

Πανό, σου στελνω πμ με το προϊόν. Γιατί το βρίσκω μόνο σε ένα μαγαζί/ e shop και δεν μπορώ να το βάλω δημόσιος. Μπορείς να το βρεις σε δικό σου κοντινό μαγαζί .
Δοκίμασε και αυτό που έδωσε ο κ.Δημητρης. Θα το κάνω και εγω στα δικά μου!

----------


## Oldjohn

> Πανο δοκιμασε και αυτη που θα σου πω τωρα 
> 
> 100 γρ τριμμενη φρυγανια (εχει ετοιμη παμφθηνη γνωστο μαρκετ ξενης ιδιοκτησιας με καλη υφη ) 
> 1 βραστο αυγο για 15 λεπτα 
> 1 κουταλι τριμμενους αποφλοιωμενους ηλιοσπορους (οχι τελειως σκονη ,να ειναι διακριτα τα κομματακια )
> 1 κουταλι του γλυκου τριμμενο κατεψυγμενο αρακα (τον τριβεις παγωμενο στο μουλτι )
> 
> Ριξε στο μουλτι τη φρυγανια και τον κροκον του αυγου και να τα κανεις μια μαζα με διακοπτομενες ενεργοποιησεις .Ριξε μετα σιγα σιγα το ασπραδι αλλα να βαλεις οσο παιρνει χωρις να λασπωσει  .Ριξε μετα τον ηλιοσπορον αφου τον εχεις τριψει λιγο πρωτα μονο του και ανακατατεψε καλα με ενα κουταλι και τελος ριξε καιανακατεψε με το κουταλι τον αρακα 
> 
> ...


οκ Δημητρη θα το φτιάξω αυριο το πρωί  και θα σας πω αποτελεσματα ευχαριστ πολυ , σρ για το λινκ πανω στην εξαψη το εβαλα

----------


## Oldjohn

> Πανό, σου στελνω πμ με το προϊόν. Γιατί το βρίσκω μόνο σε ένα μαγαζί/ e shop και δεν μπορώ να το βάλω δημόσιος. Μπορείς να το βρεις σε δικό σου κοντινό μαγαζί .
> Δοκίμασε και αυτό που έδωσε ο κ.Δημητρης. Θα το κάνω και εγω στα δικά μου!


σε ευχαριστω πολυ  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Xριστινα το προιον και επιτρεπεται να μπει και πρεπει . Μονο η εταιρια που το εμπορευεται σε λιανικη δεν επιτρεπεται 


τα συγκεκριμενα pellet παντως που βλεπουμε πιο πανω ,εχουν μονο 5 % φρουτα οπως αναφερει η ιδια η εταιρια 

το μεγαλυτερο μερος ειναι δημητριακα και σποροι απο τους οποιους 10 %  ειναι φυστικια

----------


## Cristina

Δίκιο έχετε κύριε Δημητρη...η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν θυμωμουμ το προϊόν.  :Happy: 

Για οποίος διαβάζει για να πάρει πληροφορίες, χρειάζεται να το αναφέρω.
Είναι το psitaccus mini formula στα 450 γρ, για μεσαίους παπαγάλους ( στην συσκευασία πάνω έχει ένα κοκατιλ). Όταν το αγόρασα υπήρχε μόνο σε ένα e shop. στην Αθήνα, αλλά το είδα μετά και σε γνωστή αλυσίδα pet shop.

----------


## jk21

Αυτη ειναι η συνθεση του 


http://www.psittacus.com/PSITTACUS20...ce_Formula.pdf




> CompositionCereal grains, products and by-products of oil seeds and fruits,vegetable oils, dried whole egg, dried brewer's yeast, products andby-products of tubers and roots, minerals, inulin (0,05%)AdditivesMixture of flavouring compounds (contains Yucca schidigeraextract 0,015%); Rosmarinus officinalis extract / Sepiolite /Tocopherol-rich extracts of natural origin, palmitoyl-6-ascorbic acid/ Compounds of trace elements (ferrous chelate, cupric chelate,manganese chelate, zinc chelate; calcium iodate anhydrous andhydroxy-analogue of selenomethionine) / Vitamins, pro-vitaminsand chemically well-defined substances having similar effects (A,D3, E, C, K, B1, B2, B6, B12, Pantothenic acid, Niacin, Folic acid,Biotin, Choline chloride, B-carotene, Betaine anhydrous)Analytical constituentsMoisture 7,0%, Crude protein 15,1%, Crude oils and fats 7,5%,Crude fibres 3,3%, Crude ash 4,1%





> ΣύνθεσηΣπόροι δημητριακών, προϊόντα και υποπροϊόντα ελαιούχων σπόρων και καρπών,
> φυτικά έλαια, αποξηραμένα ολόκληρο αυγό, μαγιά μπύρας αποξηραμένα, τα προϊόντα και
> υποπροϊόντα κονδύλων και ριζών, μέταλλα, ινουλίνη (0,05%)
> πρόσθετα
> Μείγμα αρωματικών ενώσεων (περιέχει Yucca schidigera
> εκχύλισμα 0,015%)? Rosmarinus officinalis απόσπασμα / Σεπιολίτης /
> Πλούσια σε τοκοφερόλες εκχυλίσματα φυσικής προέλευσης, παλμιτοϋλο-6-ασκορβικό οξύ
> / Ενώσεις ιχνοστοιχείων (σιδηρούχα χηλικό, χαλκού χηλική ένωση,
> μαγγάνιο χηλικό, χηλικό ψευδάργυρο? ασβέστιο ιωδικό άνυδρο και
> ...

















Να επισημανω τοσο σε αυτο οσο και σε αλλα pellet (το εχω δει και στα nutribird και στα perle morbide )  την υπαρξη εκχυλισματος Γιουκας 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4774811/

http://www.labmor.ufpr.br/artigos/Us...ol_Methods.pdf


και σε αυτο και στο perle morbide εκχυλισμα rosemarinus (δενδρολιβανου ) .Για το δενδρολιβανο εχουμε μιλησει ,για την Γιουκα παρεθεσα σε πρωτη φαση αυτες τις ερευνες και ισως τα πουμε συντομα (προσοχη μονο το εκχυλισμα απαλλαγμενο απο καποιες ουσιες επιτρεπεται )

----------


## falkonis

> . 
> Αρχικά, θα πρέπει να δίνεις την προτεινόμενη ημερήσια δοσολογία σε τροφή. Έτσι θα αναγκάζεται να τρώει όλους τους σπόρους και να μην ξεχωρίζει τους ηλιόσπορους από τα υπόλοιπα.


Και ποια είναι η προτεινόμενη ημερήσια δοσολογία για κοκατιλ;

----------


## Efthimis98

Η ημερήσια δοσολογία λίγο πολύ καθορίζεται και από τα ίδια τα πουλιά. Θέλει ορισμένους πειραματισμούς. Δηλαδή βάζεις μία καθορισμένη ποσότητα και βλέπεις αν την τρώει όλη. Αν περισσεύει την επόμενη φορά την ελαττώνεις λίγο. Βέβαια αυτό μπορεί να εξαρτάται και από το κατά πόσο τρώει λαχανικά και χορταρικά ή αυγό/αυγοτροφή.

Χωρίς να είμαι απολύτως σίγουρος, θυμάμαι είχε αναφερθεί από τον Δημήτρη (mitsman) ότι είναι γύρω στα δύο μεγάλα κουτάλια της σούπας. Θα το ψάξω όμως καλύτερα και θα επανέλθω!

----------


## falkonis

> . Θα το ψάξω όμως καλύτερα και θα επανέλθω!


εφόσον θα το ψάξεις και θα επα΄νέλθεις να πάρω το θάρρος να ρωτήσω για ημερήσιο πρόγραμμα;
Δηλαδή εννοώ μιά περιγραφή
Το πρωί......
Το μεσημέρι ή απόγευμα....
και το βράδυ.....

Κατα την ημέρα θα έχει τροφή στο πιάτο;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν χρειάζεται θάρρος για να ρωτήσεις το οτιδήποτε. Εδώ είμαστε επειδή μας αρέσει να είμαστε!  :Happy: 

Η αλήθεια είναι πως θα ήταν προτιμότερο να σου απαντήσει κάποιο μέλος που έχει κοκατίλ, ώστε να σου αναφέρει ακριβώς το πρόγραμμά του. Ωστόσο θα προσπαθήσω να σου κάνω μία προσέγγιση ή τουλάχιστον πως εγώ το έχω σχηματίσει στο μυαλό μου. 

Ξυπνάς το πρωί και αρχικά αλλάζεις την τροφή του και βάζεις φρέσκο νερό. Έπειτα πας στην κουζίνα και επιλέγεις τι λαχανικό ή χορταρικό από τα επιτρεπόμενα θα του προσφέρεις. Το πλένεις πολύ καλά, το σκουπίζεις και το τεμαχίζεις ή το αφήνεις ολόκληρο ανάλογα με το πως τα προτιμάει. Μόλις περάσουν οι απαραίτητες ώρες (τα χορταρικά μπορούν να μένουν και μέχρι το βράδυ). Αν το βγάλεις και έχεις κάτι άλλο διαθέσιμο μπορείς να το προσφέρεις πάλι.

Το βράδυ δεν έχει νόημα να βάλεις κάτι, αφού κοιμούνται όλα τα πουλάκια. Ωστόσο αν δουλεύεις νωρίς το πρωί μπορείς να κάνεις την αλλαγή νερού και σπόρων το βράδυ όταν το σκεπάζεις. Έτσι θα γλυτώνεις μερικά λεπτά ύπνου το πρωί. 

Αυτή την εικόνα έχω εγώ στο μυαλό μου. Δεν είναι κάτι δύσκολο απλά θέλει να μπορείς να το κάνεις καθημερινά για 10 με 15 χρόνια... τουλάχιστον!  :winky: 

Αυτά όλα όσον αφορά τη διατροφή, στους παπαγάλους εννοείται πως υπάρχει και ο απαιτούμενος χρόνος για παιχνίδι, αλληλεπίδραση γενικότερα και εννοείται σε όλα τα πουλάκια καλή και συχνή καθαριότητα.

----------


## mitsman

Πολυ σωστα τα λέει ο Ευθυμης ο οποιος με κανει και χαμογελάω απο καμάρι!

Τα κοκατιλ τρώνε περίπου 16 γραμμάρια σπόρων την ημέρα κάτι που ποικίλει ανάλογα την θερμοκρασία, την περίοδο που διανύουμε , τον χαρακτήρα του κοκατιλ κτλ.!

Εγω στην θεση σου θα τα έκανα οπως ακριβως ειπε ο Ευθύμης!! Αρχικα θα έβαζα 2 κουταλιες της σουπας τροφη και την επόμενη μέρα θα έβλεπα ποσο περίσσεψε  οπότε θα έβαζα όλο και λιγότερο μέχρι να το πετύχω!

Ας πουμε οτι τρωει μια κουταλια της σουπας μεγάλη, την ημέρα που θα του δώσεις αυγοτροφη είναι εύλογο οτι θα φαει λιγότερο φαι!

Οσον αφορα το πρόγραμμα καλό ειναι να μην γινομαστε υπερβολικοι γιατι γρήγορα θα κουραστουμε και θα χασουμε την ορεξη μας!
Κάθε πρωι φρέσκο νερακι και το φαι της ημέρα! αυγο- αυγοτροφη 1 με 2 φορες την εβδομαδα και λαχανικά 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα!
ότι βάλουμε το πρωι την άλλη μέρα το πρωι το πετάμε και βάζουμε φρέσκο.... Λαχανικα και αυγα καλό ειναι να τα αφαιρουμε το ίδιο απόγευμα!

----------


## 321mitsos

Και εγώ έχω ένα ζευγάρι budgie  και δεν ακουμπανε τίποτα άλλο εκτός από τους σπόρους. 
Σε θέμα υγείας και διαθέσεις είναι μια χαρά.

----------

